# Phrag. Carol Kanzer 'Doris Duke' AM/AOS



## Shiva (Aug 2, 2011)

Got this one a couple of years back as a division from the Montreal Botanical Garden. First flowering for me.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay schlimii hybrids! Looks nice.


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice,wish mine would flower


----------



## John M (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, that's nice! I've had a Carol Kanzer for 8 years and never seen it bloom; although, it's got dozens of mature growths. If I could just find what will trigger it, I'll have a spectacular show of bloom!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 2, 2011)

I grow it cool, wet and in broken sunlight. Maybe I just got an easy clone.


----------



## John M (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I could move my plant to a cooler part of the greenhouse. I'd love to see it bloom. It'd be nice if that's all it needs to trigger some spikes.


----------



## NeoNJ (Aug 2, 2011)

I would love to see a Photo of the entire plant with bloom....do you have?


----------



## Shiva (Aug 2, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> I would love to see a Photo of the entire plant with bloom....do you have?



Here it is!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, that is sweet!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful plant! Nice.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 2, 2011)

Very chubby & cute. I like it! :clap:


----------



## Jorch (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice round flower on a short spike! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretty!

Michel-
Let me tell ya something about this Doris Duke. We have been out to her place a few times. Nice size conservatory about 40minutes away, makes Selby's look like dump.
Doris did not like labels. None of the orchids or other plants have labels to ID.
Always a guessing game.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 3, 2011)

Clark said:


> Pretty!
> 
> Michel-
> Let me tell ya something about this Doris Duke. We have been out to her place a few times. Nice size conservatory about 40minutes away, makes Selby's look like dump.
> ...




I can understand her. I've been labelled wrongly myself so many times in the past.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice clone. I've had this cross in the past and did not like the Texas heat. The cooling maybe the key you're looking for John.


----------



## NeoNJ (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG. magnificent! Thank you so much. I asked for a photo of the plant since I just acquired this Phrag. I knew it would be lovely, but wanted to see it anyhow .....Thank you for taking the time to share it with me !


----------



## Shiva (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> OMG. magnificent! Thank you so much. I asked for a photo of the plant since I just acquired this Phrag. I knew it would be lovely, but wanted to see it anyhow .....Thank you for taking the time to share it with me !



I think this forum is all about taking time for each other, and sharing our love and passion for orchids.


----------



## John M (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I just know that I'm going down to my greenhouse and having a very stern talk to my plant about earning it's keep!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 3, 2011)

John M said:


> Well, I just know that I'm going down to my greenhouse and having a very stern talk to my plant about earning it's keep!



Give it hell! Scare it silly. Plants are not as dumb as we think. Why spend energy to flower when you're so well treated? If there's someone with you, you could try the good cop-bad cop strategy! :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 3, 2011)

Lovely!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Aug 4, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Give it hell! Scare it silly. Plants are not as dumb as we think. Why spend energy to flower when you're so well treated? If there's someone with you, you could try the good cop-bad cop strategy! :rollhappy:



Hey Wendy! Come on over and be the good cop.....I wanna be the bad cop!:evil:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a very nice classic!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 4, 2011)

Cute!


----------

